# 2013 Sentra AC Issue



## Bonnie Peltier (Jul 15, 2019)

The AC in my 2013 Sentra sort of works sometimes but never gets really cold anymore and when the car is stopped it gets warm. It has almost 100,000 miles on it and the problem began right after I got the transmission replaced. I’m not sure if that’s related or not. I brought it to Firestone and they checked it for 3 hours. They couldn’t find anything wrong with it but agreed that it is not working right. They changed the cabin air filter and topped off the Freon which was low but not super low. It still doesn’t blow cold air like it used to and you have to drive for a good 10 minutes before anything close to cold comes out of the vents. It goes from hot to moderately cool back to warm and when stopped it gets super warm. The mechanic took me for a ride to show me that the air flow actually decreases when the car is moving. He said he’s never seen this happen in 25 years of working in cars. Generally when in motion the air flow increases. So less air flow when moving but slightly cooler then when stopped. He said he tested everything and everything is working. The scary thing is that bc the AC doesn’t get cold enough, I’m driving blind whenever it rains bc I can’t defog my windows. Has anyone had a similar issue and gotten it figured out? I’ve seen elsewhere online where others have had this exact issue and nobody seems to be able to figure out why. I live in SC and a working AC is essential.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

One of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: https://ownersmanuals2.com/. The sections HA.PDF and HAC.PDF are the ones you need to read.

Is your AC system manual or automatic (climate controlled). The reason I ask is because the automatic system is fairly complicated and really needs the FSM for using proper diagnostic procedures. 


It's possible that the AC system is still low on refrigerant. By the way, the refrigerant for the system is HFC-134a (R-134a), not CFC-12 (R-12) freon. Did the mechanic by mistake put in freon instead of R-134a? Did he use the standard Manifold gauge set to measure the High/low pressures? All those Air Conditioner Recharge Kits with the small gauge attached to the can that you can buy at most auto parts stores use only the low side to fill the system. To properly diagnose an AC system, the standard Manifold gauge set needs to be used to measure both the high and low sides of the system. The FSM contains symptom diagnosis and repair procedures.


----------



## Bonnie Peltier (Jul 15, 2019)

I called Firestone and they used the right refrigerant. They did say there was a BCM error code but didn’t remember what it was. Not sure if that helps or not.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Find out what the BCM fault code is and post the actual code here on the thread. We might be able to help you with that problem.


----------



## Bonnie Peltier (Jul 15, 2019)

I really don’t have a way of getting the code so I made an appointment to go to Nissan tomorrow. From everything I’ve read online I think they will say it’s a bad AC module. I know my AC was fine until they put in the new transmission last month. I know they messed with the BCM then bc they told me they did “updates”. Something they did has caused my AC to slowly begin to stop working over the past month. I just hope I don’t get stuck with a huge bill for something they caused. I’ll post an update when I get a diagnosis- maybe it will help the next person with this issue.


----------



## Bonnie Peltier (Jul 15, 2019)

Ok just got back from Nissan and they claim they found no error code. They said it’s a bad compressor. The high side is low and the low side is high and it’s caused by something called a “wobble plate” inside the compressor that wears out. The official diagnosis is A/C compressor internal failure. Now Firestone said the compressor was fine. Nissan wants $900 to fix it. Looks like I’m stuck with a hot car until I am not upside down on the friggin loan. Ughh!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The high side being low and the low side being high is an indication of compressor failure. A/C compressors are not cheap; you can buy them for $236 from Amazon as an example:

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=2013+nis...9590511&tag=googhydr-20&ref=pd_sl_z2mm97d4d_b.

A Nissan dealer will charge you much more.

You can always do this:
* - Get at least two separate estimates from A/C shops .
* - Choose your shop.
* - Buy the compressor from Amazon.
* - Have the chosen shop install the compressor, charge the system with refrigerant.

Your total cost should be $500 or less excluding tax.


----------



## Bonnie Peltier (Jul 15, 2019)

They just let you bring your own parts?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Most shops will use customer supplied parts.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Most independent shops will use customer supplied parts as stated, but if your customer supplied part fails, you will pay again if they have to replace it. Whereas, if the shop the installs the part also supplies the part, they will usually provide a warranty on both the parts and the labor if said part should fail, typically 12-months/12,000 miles. Also, most compressor warranties require replacement of the liquid tank (a.k.a. receiver/drier) and a system flush and will void it without proof.


----------

